# Ups and downs



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

This sounds simple and probably is but I am totally stumped...

I want to add a raised section over the existing straightaway on the wall side. Sounds easy right,,,,:dunno:

How do I get it started up and come back down, I would like to be able to use either the lower track or the upper planned track.

I'm sure this is possible, just at a dead end upstairs :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Easy-peezy! You will need two more turnouts, one left and one right and have to increase the width some to accommodate the added radius which would mean pulling the layout away from the wall. What is the orange stick?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Light switch puller.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Jerry, I see it once I figured out how to spin the pic 90!


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry Bwells, still at a mite of a loss. Where do the turnouts go to get the track to run above the existing track. Or am I totally off base with my thinking, the elevated track would actually end up to one side of the existing track.
Maybe I should consider using the track that is mid way down the long line by the wall and turns into the bottom run?
How many sets of trestles do I need to purchase from E-Bay?? or where is the best place to find them.....

Thanks for all the help, appreciate it!!


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

This is what I was thinking with the dotted line the new track. The longer the new track the higher you can go.










Something like this would do:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Gra...330085?hash=item2cb8d1fb25:g:ETgAAOSwJ7RYSiW4


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You want one track more or less exactly above the other? Or just at a different level?

If the latter, than Bwells is right, just add a couple more turnouts and a few inclines.

If you want the former, that's going to be a lot trickier, for three reasons.
1) You will need some additional curves to bring the track back over the other, and it doesn't look like your layout is wide enough to accommodate this.
2) You will need trestles that are open underneath. While these exist, they aren't that common.
3) I'm afraid that, in order to get clearance for a train, trestle, and track, underneath the top level, you will have unacceptably steep grades up and down to get there.

As far as how many trestles, you need one under each rail joint, and possibly one in the middle of each track piece, depending on how sturdy the track is. You don't want it sagging.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Chief, you still out there? Just wondering if you decided on something.


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Bwells, sent you a message yesterday,,,going with your suggestion and a thank you to all who assisted, sure appreciate it!!


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

If you go that route, you will need to add 6" to the wall side. If you can get the height you could cross the track at the end and then come down. Not sure of the headroom on O scale, 4" maybe?


----------

